# Scotland



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well done Scotland :wink:

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Now that was a good game! No nails left though!


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> Now that was a good game! No nails left though!


Fair play................. Scotland were the better side

Only crying a little bit now


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry just got in from the football is this some other kind of sport ?? :roll:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Sorry just got in from the football is this some other kind of sport ?? :roll:


I did not know you watched woman's football :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just back - last five minutes were a wee bit taxing....but get it up ya!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

DGW131 said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry just got in from the football is this some other kind of sport ?? :roll:
> ...


Well we have to play someone :lol: :lol:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Nice one guys.. from all your friends in Wales


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Nice one guys.. from all your friends in Wales


lol


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Pure brilliant


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

BreTT said:


> Just back - last five minutes were a wee bit taxing....but get it up ya!


You mean get it RIGHT up ya! :lol:

Mon the Scotland!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just back - last five minutes were a wee bit taxing....but get it up ya!
> ...


----------



## tumshie (Jul 19, 2004)

The Silver Surfer said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just back - last five minutes were a wee bit taxing....but get it up ya!
> ...


nice one


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag II said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

This article in the Glasgow Sunday Herald provided an amusing alternative view of the game yesterday.

http://www.sundayherald.com/54338


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fair play to you guys - you were better on the day.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ahhhhhh [satisfied sigh]


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> ahhhhhh [satisfied sigh]


Enjoy it as history shows it only comes around every six to ten years. You can be sure I will thoroughly enjoy my trip to London this week...not sure my colleagues will enjoy my company quite so much


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

At least the Welsh got severely tonked by the Potato Munchers...

So, Mr Head_ed... who's laughing now? Next stop the wooden spoon battle against Italy for your chaps 

Well done to the Scots. We didn't play the right game. Some decent tactical kicking and sustained pressure on the goal line should always yield results in a tight game. Never underestimate the power of the drop-goal... it won us the World Cup FFS... :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

No excuses here.. it was one of the most p*ss poor, school boy display of rugby I have seen in a long time.

It didn't help that Alfie wasn't playing & that Stephen Jones was taken off so early in the game.

Italy are due for a win soon, so I hate to say it - but on yesterday's performance we may well go from Grand Slam winners last year to wooden spoon recipients a year later :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

p.s. - nice one Scotland, Guscott's face was a picture


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

head_ed said:


> p.s. - nice one Scotland, Guscott's face was a picture


I heard all about this from my missus - I was at the game so obviously didn't see his analysis. I'm told "a bulldog chewing on a wasp" analogy isn't a bad one.

I do have to take exception though....England didn't play poorly. They failed to take the few chances that Scotland allowed them, most noticeably the Ben Cohen dropped pass, but let's not forget that there was also a last gasp effort to keep Ali Hogg out. They were out tackled, and out smarted by a determined Scottish team.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The two consecutive penalties to touch missed  criminal!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is scotland a county in north england? :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> is scotland a county in north england? :roll:












Hev x :roll:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Well done Scotland


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think the 4 teams should be merged into 1. Team GB


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I think the 4 teams should be merged into 1. Team GB


Bet you wouldn't be suggesting that if England had won on Saturday :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think the 4 teams should be merged into 1. Team GB


As this isn't the flame room, I won't say B*LL*CKS. Most English already think this is the case anyway - two cases in point:

(1) England and Great Britain regularly interchanged in commentaries.
(2) God save the Queen as the British/English national anthem.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

no its not a pi55 take this time. I think it would benifit all. (also i dont like rugby so ive no idea if england played or not at the weekend).

They do it for Athletics so why not football and/or rugby. If it means we win more i'm all for it.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I think the 4 teams should be merged into 1. Team GB


Done already m8y - but probably don't play often enough! Brittish Lions.
Rugby League has a Brittish team too!

Only prob is that the last BL team was formed through arrogance.... it failed miserably.

It would be good to see a GB football team! Just think of all those egos!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> no its not a pi55 take this time. I think it would benifit all. (also i dont like rugby so ive no idea if england played or not at the weekend).
> 
> They do it for Athletics so why not football and/or rugby. If it means we win more i'm all for it.


They don't always do it for atheletics...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jampott said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > no its not a pi55 take this time. I think it would benifit all. (also i dont like rugby so ive no idea if england played or not at the weekend).
> ...


Correct - Commonwealth Games for example. Lee McConnell...yummy.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

saint said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 4 teams should be merged into 1. Team GB
> ...


It's BRITISH not 'Brittish'!! [smiley=smash.gif] :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

foreigners - cant spell


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> foreigners - cant spell


It's  CAN'T not 'cant'! :lol: :lol:

Where are you from? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> At least the Welsh got severely tonked by the Potato Munchers...
> 
> So, Mr Head_ed... who's laughing now? Next stop the wooden spoon battle against Italy for your chaps
> 
> Well done to the Scots. We didn't play the right game. Some decent tactical kicking and sustained pressure on the goal line should always yield results in a tight game. Never underestimate the power of the drop-goal... it won us the World Cup FFS... :?


Scotland defended well, but played poorly in attack.

England turned themselves over too many times :roll: and conceeded too many penalties and the ref was quite :roll: keen to award these. That and some basic handling errors and a little poor discipline (Grewcock  ) cost them the usual sure victory.

Scotland collapsed the scrum nicely and continually, and without penalty or ref intervention, to thwart England's best attempt at going over the try line....and then ref gave them the next put in. 

Let's face it, it was a good result for Scotland and a tense game to boot, but not a _good game_ of International rugby.

I do like the friendly way the Scots all try to boo every time England kicks at goal. True gents.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Scotland defended well, but played poorly in attack.


Bah humbug.



garyc said:


> England turned themselves over too many times :roll: and conceeded too many penalties and the ref was quite :roll: keen to award these. That and some basic handling errors and a little poor discipline (Grewcock  ) cost them the usual sure victory.


Aye right. Intended to inflame but you clearly saw a different game to me. Maybe time to visit Hev and have those rose tinted specs removed. England have been poor all championship, just managing to scrape a win against Italy gave us a lot of hope.



garyc said:


> Scotland collapsed the scrum nicely and continually, and without penalty or ref intervention, to thwart England's best attempt at going over the try line....and then ref gave them the next put in.


Ah, so it was the ref's fault! I thought it was because England kept tripping themselves up.



garyc said:


> Let's face it, it was a good result for Scotland and a tense game to boot, but not a _good game_ of International rugby.


I'd say it is one of the best games of International rugby I've seen in many a year from where I was sitting - gate 13, row U, seat 19.



garyc said:


> I do like the friendly way the Scots all try to boo every time England kicks at goal. True gents.


It's called the Murrayfield roar :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Maybe time to visit Hev and have those rose tinted specs removed.


You called my dear :wink: .................... I'll hold the specs, you bash 'im 

Hev x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I know - was just making a chunt of myself.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe time to visit Hev and have those rose tinted specs removed.
> ...


Damn Hippies!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought it was the TT thing again


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I didn't know BreTT was a hippy  or are you implying garyc is the hippy? :roll:

Toshiba ~ whatt do you mean TT tthing? 

Hev x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hev said:
> ...


Enjoy your _major_ victory folks - as posted elsewhere, it doesn't come around that often. See you in another 6-10 years. :lol:

England played poorly for sure, if you want to believe Scotland played a magnificent game of international rugby, that involved no tries, go ahead.

It ws not so long ago that the usual unimaginative Celtic England bashers were harping on about how one can't win internationals without scoring tries...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Silly man -

To win a game - stop the opposition scoring more points than you. On Saturday Sctoalnd did just that - not a great game - England's inability to actually win just went to prove how poor it was - but a result is a result.

And why is it always England that gets the bashing? Overly sensitive or what?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Silly man -
> 
> To win a game - stop the opposition scoring more points than you. On Saturday Sctoalnd did just that - not a great game - England's inability to actually win just went to prove how poor it was - but a result is a result.


Then we essentially agree - a good result for Scot but not a great game.

Silly little man.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Silly man -
> ...


No that's BreTT


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > saint said:
> ...


So we don't agree then? (ie our views are diametrically opposed...)

Great game. Good result.

Great result. Good game.

Great result. Great game.

Good result. Good game.

etc


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think the 4 teams should be merged into 1. Team GB
> ...


The next latest one will be Andrew Murray in the tennis - he was a Scot now he's British!


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Got sent this today:

Transport news!

England supporters awaiting the arrival of the 'Grand slam express' are advised that due to a points failure and subsequent derailment at Murrayfield, the 18.12 from Edinburgh has been cancelled.

Further bad news as the A1 south has been blocked by a large number of wheel less chariots. Police advise that any owner of a vehicle unable to swing low, should call Scottish emergency services on 0900-GETITUPYEEZ, and await the arrival of someone coming for to carry them home. Kind locals are believed to be keeping distressedEngland supporters supplied with large amounts of humble pie, although sour grapes are available if necessary. 
:wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg - pure dead brilliant, by the way


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Yes V. funny. He should be on the telly. Or at least hospital radio. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Yes V. funny. He should be on the telly. Or at least hospital radio. :wink:


Gary, you wanting some grapes? :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just got this one too:

There is, of course, the less polite perspective on Saturday's events:

Ye come up here tae paradise, tae beat us at your game,
Aw' wind and p!ss and full o' sh!t, Yer aw the bl00dy same,
Ye caw yersels the champions, the nations most elite,
Scotland are the champions, Yiv just been fukc!ng beat.

A game that wis invented, fur English gentlemen,
No Highland Jocks wi tartan frocks, well bliddy think again,
A baw that's shapit like an egg, it's jist a stupit farce,
A suppose it maks it easier, tae ram right up yer @rse.

So git back hame an lick yer wounds, yer a bunch o stupit fools,
It's time fur you tae cheat again, tae change the fukc!ng rules,
Rugby, fitba, cricket tae, yer jist a shower o' chancers,
Stick tae whit ye dae the best, you Morris fukc!ng dancers.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

England lost simple as that dosent matter by how much or how little, they didnt perform as expected, so why cant the losers (england) SUPPORTERS just resign to the fact that england lost... they didnt win..and will just have to wait till next year to get their own back  if poss and stop blaming the ref the cold weather, the noisy triumphant Scottish supporters  etc etc etc and open another box of hankies...ffs


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

BreTT said:


> Just got this one too:
> 
> There is, of course, the less polite perspective on Saturday's events:
> 
> ...


Now now BreTT bag of salt to rub into the wounds sir :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Yes V. funny. He should be on the telly. Or at least hospital radio. :wink:
> ...


Yes indeedy :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

donny said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > Just got this one too:
> ...


Can anyone translate this into English, only I don't speak Scotch. (sic)

It looks like it might be almost interesting.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

slg said:


> Got sent this today:
> 
> Transport news!
> 
> ...





BreTT said:


> Just got this one too:
> 
> There is, of course, the less polite perspective on Saturday's events:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 

Absolutely brilliant!

Gary, you're not a Morris dancer are you? :lol: :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

garyc said:


> donny said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


I'll try for you  :roll:

You arrive up here in paradise to beat us at your game
All wind & urine and full of faeces, you're all the bloody same
You call yourselves the champions, the nations most elite
Scotland are the champions , you have just been royally beat!

A game that was invented, for English gentlemen
Not Northern Scotsmen with tartan kilts, maybe you should think again
A ball that's shaped like an egg, it's just a stupid farce
I suppose it makes it easier, to place forcibly into your arse

So return home and lick your wounds, you're a bunch of silly fools
It's time for you to cheat again, to change the f*cking rules
Rugby, football, cricket aswell, you're just a shower of chancers
Stick to what you do the best, you Morris f*cking dancers! :wink:


----------

